# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Sa leke kishte Rrema?

## Cubel Breca

Rrema shkoi ne 5 dyqane me rradhe dhe i shpenzoi te gjithe leket qe kishte. Ne secilin dyqan ai shpenzoi nje (1) lek me shume se gjysma (1/2) e parave qe kishte me pare. 
Sa leke kishte ai ne fillim?

Te fala

----------


## juliano1

e pashe pa pergjigje 
dhe ke kohe qe e ke dhene
po qe mos ta leme bosh
 pergjigjja  eshte  62
ne fund i ngelen 2 gjysma eshte 1 +1 = 2

----------


## Cubel Breca

Juliano1,

Te lumte. Pergjigje e sakte.

shendet

Cubel

----------


## Brari

Ustai qe bente llacin i tha cirakut dua 4 liter uje nga  fucia ujit aty prane.

Ciraku kishte vetem dy kova..njeren qe mbante vetem 5 litra dhe tjetra qe mbante vetem 3 litra..

C'beri ciraku  qe te plotsonte kerkesen e ustait??

----------


## juliano1

o brari po kjo eshte lehete more djale
merr3 dhe e hedh te 5  mer perseri 3 dhe e mbush plot 5
te 3 ngelet 1 liter merr5 dhe e hedh ne fuci ( se uje skemi shume)
merr 3 qe ka 1l dhe e hedh te 5 merr perseri 3 me 3l dhe e hedh te 5 
1 +3= 4

----------

